# Where to get Honduran Mahogany and Spanish Cedar?



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been out of the loop for some years. I now see Hoduran Mahogany and Spanish Cedar are on the CITES list and can't be shipped outside the USA. I was looking at building some more ukuleles in a simple Martin Style 0 pattern. Friggen AAAAA Flamed Koa is easier to get!

Where are you guys getting your Hoduran Mahogany and Spanish Cedar?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Try these guys:

Home - Exotic-Woods


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

You could also try............Timeless Instruments in Tugaske, Sask.

*Current Luthier Supplies and Kits Catalog from Timeless Instruments*


Regards,


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Where are you located? There's a specialty store here in Ottawa that sells Spanish Cedar, but I'm not sure they do mail order. You can definitely find it at A&M in Cambridge (and they do ship).

A & M Wood Specialty

Mike


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike Potvin said:


> Where are you located? There's a specialty store here in Ottawa that sells Spanish Cedar, but I'm not sure they do mail order. You can definitely find it at A&M in Cambridge (and they do ship).
> Mike


This may be the store in Ottawa. KJP Select Hardwoods - Domestic and Exotic Hardwood Lumber, Plywood, Turning Blanks, Pen Blanks & More - Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> This may be the store in Ottawa. KJP Select Hardwoods - Domestic and Exotic Hardwood Lumber, Plywood, Turning Blanks, Pen Blanks & More - Ottawa, Ontario


That's the place! Since I'm in Ottawa I buy rough lumber there and make up blanks in my shop. If I need something they don't have, A&M can usually help even if you don't see it on their website.

Mike


----------



## Alexander James (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike Potvin said:


> Where are you located? There's a specialty store here in Ottawa that sells Spanish Cedar, but I'm not sure they do mail order. You can definitely find it at A&M in Cambridge (and they do ship).
> 
> A & M Wood Specialty
> 
> Mike



I agree with Mike. That or Exotic Woods in Burlington.


----------

